# I wish...



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish...

What do you wish?

I wish I lived in a state with more gemstones to hunt


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I wish I had a beer.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I wish I was rich.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I wish i had a bf


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I wish my boyfriend would let his hair grow long.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I wish I was dead.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I didn't have acid reflux


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

slyfox said:


> I wish I didn't have acid reflux


Have you tried raising the front of your bed by 6 inches it worked for me.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sequoia said:


> Have you tried raising the front of your bed by 6 inches it worked for me.


No, but maybe I should try that. Thanks :yes . Currently on prescription pepcid for it but still have troubles with it


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish for winter to pass as smoothly as possible


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I wish I lived in the Northern Hemisphere.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I could motivate myself to work harder on things


----------



## dansfeat (Dec 12, 2013)

Wish I was as cool as I sometimes daydream to be


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

slyfox said:


> I wish I could motivate myself to work harder on things


^This!...I also wish I didn't WISH so much! It's like, that's all I do.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I wish nothing.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I wish I had a solid sense of direction for my life.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I wish I had been put up for adoption as a baby.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

LoneLioness said:


> I wish I had been put up for adoption as a baby.


 :squeeze

I wish I could go to the Canadian Shield to go rock collecting. Not sure of the legality of that though and getting in trouble in another country is not a good idea


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I wish my hands didn't feel so dry


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I wish I could disregard what stupid people think about me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I wish I could disappear.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I wish I could be completely absorbed in something. And by that I mean a subject or an idea and not some kind of liquid.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I lived somewhere else


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I could relax tomorrow


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

I wish..........

I had a 20,000 square foot mansion with a pool and tennis court.
I had fleets of cars; preferably Mercedes and old Triumph sports cars.
I had the fastest PCs money can buy with the best video cards that exist with all the games I can think of.

And,
I wish I had -- a 35 foot boat with a 50" LCD TV and PCs in the cabin !!

Not much.
Just simple modest wishes !
LOL LOL


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

joked35 said:


> I wish I had a beer.


*Yeah !!!!! * :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I wish I was a real boy .


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I didn't have to go to the grocery store later


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I wish I didn't have a headache


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I wasn't tired all the time

I wish I could learn lampwork without ****ing it up like most new arts I take up


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I could completely relax tomorrow


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

I wish it was warm out and I was in my last semester of the year.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I wish I knew what to do .


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I had more money


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I wish she was still here. I had no idea it was possible to miss someone so much.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I wish I was better at playing the violin.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I wish I had someone that loved me.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish winter was over


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

^ and I summer .


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I wish I got Animal Planet so I could watch the Puppy Bowl this year :cry


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

I wish it was always winter.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I wish i had a peace of mind and healthy being


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

me every single 11:11 "I wish I was hot, I wish I rich, I wish I had friends"


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I wish for world peace and an end to sexism or I wish everyone on the world was dead or never existed.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I wish i could sing really good.


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

i wish i wasn't afraid to walk out of my house so often


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish it was easier for me to focus on the things I need to do


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

I wish I was in Wisconsin, laying in the snow in my old backyard


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I wish they sold Chobani Greek yogurt around here


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

i wish I had three more wishes.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

sajs said:


> i wish I had three more wishes.


I wish I had infinite wishes.

But seriously, I wish everything works out before the end. Hopefully its far off, but want things to end well.

ARE YOU ALIVE?! OR JUST BREATHING?!


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> I wish I had infinite wishes.
> 
> But seriously, I wish everything works out before the end. Hopefully its far off, but want things to end well.
> 
> ARE YOU ALIVE?! OR JUST BREATHING?!


OMG ! Its not fair, you are 28 so you are a year wiser ...

Mmm ...

I wish I were you and wish you cant wish anymore. Did you see it coming ?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I wish I had a voice. even if it meant a loud voice that drove away people. Just any voice.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish it was easier for me to stay awake


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I also wish my battery had not died in my car last night


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I wish global warming stopped. We didn't have any snow this winter  :cry


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I wish i was rich
I wish i was not worried about the future this much
I wish i had a gun


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

i wish i was skilled


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I was normal.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I wish i was 5'11


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

I wish I didn't have to do so much by myself


----------



## Fold Space (Feb 2, 2015)

I wish the good threads didn't suddenly disappear.

Of course, the thread on Pubic Hair will live on forever.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I wish I didn't have anxiety


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I wish __


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I was in less pain


----------



## Fold Space (Feb 2, 2015)

I wish slyfox was in less pain.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Fold Space said:


> I wish slyfox was in less pain.


Thanks  I wish you well as well


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I had more time in life or at least the best way to spend the time I have


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I had cancer or could die already.


----------



## KoolKat (Feb 6, 2015)

I wish I had never been born.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I didn't feel like I'm going to puke right now


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

I wish that wishes actually meant something lol then I'd get myself a wishing well full of wishbones, for well wishes, but not for wishy washy people :b


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ :b

I wish there weren't health hazards to some hobbies and crafts. Like getting silicosis from stone dust while stone carving. Eye damage from glass blowing. Most stuff there are safety precautions you can take but it would be nicer if there were less risks anyway


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I wish my nail polish dried instantly instead of having to wait like an hour before I can touch anything


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I wish i was a little taller

I wish I was a baller

i wish I had a girl who looked good, so I could call her.

I wish I had a rabbit in a hat, with a bat an an '64 Impaler !


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I wasn't sick right now 

I wish my sickness wasn't likely to get worse


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish it could be over already.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Wish i had more confidence and that the days where longer, they fly away too fast.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish my moving was over with


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

I wish me and _ _ _ _ _ _ _ could be friends.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I had a workshop wear I could build/craft just about anything I want

I also wish I had the money to buy all the tools necessary


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I knew what to do with my life.

I wish I could motivate myself to work harder on the things I need to do


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

For this nuisance to go away.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish this week was over already


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

I wish american economy collapsed


----------



## PuddingPops (Apr 17, 2015)

I have too many wishes....

I wish I was 100% satisfied with my body and I wish I was rich.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

For nothing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish she would call me already.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish for tomorrow to be a very rainy day just like the weather report is predicting. Don't want to have to deal with roofers coming here tomorrow


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

I wish i wasnt that lazy :/
It s making my life harder than it already is


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I wish life wasn't painful all the time.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish I had a better paying, less stressful job.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I didn't have physical therapy today


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

heyyyyy you whats that sound?
everybody look whats going down?
ahhhh yes... aint that fresh.?

everybody's gonna get down like this ! oooo yeah LOL


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I wish I wished a wish when it would it be most wishful...

I wish I did.

Now I'm wishing again.

What have I done? I wished I never wished again.

Now I've wished four times, now five.

I wish I never made this post... that's my wish for the moment.






Wish.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I didn't suck at drawing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I had nothing to do tomorrow


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I had more time to pursue multiple avenues of being self-employed at once. If I average 6 hours a day on two things at once that would be 12 hours a day and I'm not sure I could manage that.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish I was awesome at my job.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I knew how much longer I had to live.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish all areas of my life would improve.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish this nightmare would end.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

I wish I knew the truth without a shadow of doubt.


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

I wish I could live in my room for the rest of my life with just a computer and an internet connection.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I was the type of person who always got things done no matter what the obstacles were


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I wasn't so afraid of everything.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I didn't have sleep apnea


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> I wish I knew how much longer I had to live.


same


----------



## neckbeard (Jun 23, 2014)

I wish I could move to another city.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I wish for the next time I go out, that I will meet the most amazing new friend ever, that will remain friends forever.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I wish I didn't exist. Being a human is hard.:fall


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I was nicer to people.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish my friend would change her mind.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I wish I always knew what to say.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

I wish I were comfortable in my own skin


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish I had the whole day off tomorrow.


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

I wish I hadn't expended my daily calorie limit so that I could eat a taste pizza; so hungry... I guess I'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I didn't have SA.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish I was over my phone phobia at work.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I wish I was in her arms right now.

I miss her.

So much.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I didn't have such bad skin......ugh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TenYears said:


> I wish I was in her arms right now.
> 
> I miss her.
> 
> So much.


Is that you in the top picture?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Is that you in the top picture?


No, lmao. Oh MM you really crack me up sometimes.

But, I mean, it could be me...it was me, at one time. Lol.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I wish I had a girlfriend.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I wish I was someone boyfriend.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I was nicer to people and helped out more.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I wish I had a more positive outlook on life. Especially when I'm at work.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I knew what to do with my future


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I wish I was healthy, in all ways.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

I wish I had a girlfriend.
We could hold each other, love each other, tell each other how beautiful we both are, and when one was feeling insecure, the other could help build her self-esteem.
Then we would kiss and fall asleep in each others arms. *sigh*


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

I wish I wasn't too screwed up to be in a relationship.


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

I wish I had an unlimited supply of margaritas.... and benzos lol.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish my house wasn't so cluttered


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish certain guyś on here would stop thinking they know women better than women know themselves.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I could get more done in a day


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I could die in my sleep.


----------



## umakemebarf (Dec 7, 2015)

I wish I had more friends online or otherwise.


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

I wISH I wasn't paired up with noobs in lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I could get more done in a day


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I wish I could make my parents proud


----------



## Etherealx (Jan 29, 2013)

i wish i never existed


----------



## Mammagamma (Dec 9, 2015)

I wish I could rewind time.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Etherealx said:


> i wish i never existed


Looks like you chose the wrong mood then :serious:


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish I was actually helpful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I wish I had my drivers license.


----------



## Etherealx (Jan 29, 2013)

versikk said:


> Looks like you chose the wrong mood then :serious:


Lol that is me being cheerful or id be tryin to kill myself instead. isnt it better to wish not to exist at all than wish u died


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I was capable of doing more in a day


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Etherealx said:


> Lol that is me being cheerful or id be tryin to kill myself instead. isnt it better to wish not to exist at all than wish u died


Alright my bad :smile2:


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I wish my migraines would dissapear completely. Forever. Starting right now.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I lived by the ocean


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish I was better at my job.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I didn't have problems with acid reflux


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I was a ghost


----------



## Damon (Oct 27, 2015)

terminal cancer


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish I had more time.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I could go to bed and still have plenty of time to get everything done today


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I wish I had more hope.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I knew what to do with me life.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I could find a way out.


----------



## Dark Jewel (Jul 18, 2014)

I wish that I wasn't so afraid of everyone and everything.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I could lose these last few lbs already.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish all my work was done and I could relax.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

TenYears said:


> No, lmao. Oh MM you really crack me up sometimes.
> 
> But, I mean, it could be me...it was me, at one time. Lol.


At least you can say about yourself that you used to be "this guy" in the picture.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

KelsKels said:


> I wish I had a more positive outlook on life. Especially when I'm at work.


Yeah, that would definately help in life, wouldn't it?


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

I wish I was working & the girl of my dreams would be mine forever! <3


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

joked35 said:


> I wish I had a beer.


lol


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

felicshagrace said:


> I wish i had a bf


Where do I sign up?

Nah joking. I know I'm creepy writing stuff like that. lol


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Orbiter said:


> Where do I sign up?
> 
> Nah joking. I know I'm creepy writing stuff like that. lol


Don't be it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Giz404 (Dec 19, 2015)

I wish I was someone else, anybody else.
I wish I was happy!!
I wish I loved life!


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I wish I knew what the future holds for me.

But then again, what if it's negative and the same old?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Orbiter said:


> At least you can say about yourself that you used to be "this guy" in the picture.


Well, I used to think it was better "to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all", and I still do for the most part, but not always. I'm just not so sure about that anymore. There's one relationship I had in the past that I regret, just one, and I can honestly say it would have been better for us and everyone else involved if we had never, ever even met. And sometimes that's what breaks my heart about her the most, man.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I'd find good things to hold my attention.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I knew how to communicate with people.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I wasn't so tired


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish my life was better.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

there were more things to be excited about.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish what happened in my dream would happen to me in real life. Can't get it out of my head.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I wish things made sense.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I could control my thoughts/mood swings better.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish I wasn't so nervous about work.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I had some steady income coming in.


----------



## Olive Patti (Aug 17, 2015)

I wish i could dream all day and night.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish everything was different.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I knew what to do with my life.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

I wish I had people that wanted to hang out with me and enjoyed my company.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I wish I wouldn't fail nearly everything I touch


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish I wasn't so clingy and annoying.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I knew the right path


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I wish I had a pizza oven


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

I wish I would win that Powerball jackpot tonight


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Maverick 9 said:


> I wish I would win that Powerball jackpot tonight


haha, I clicked on this thread to write the same thing. If only!


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

TryingMara said:


> haha, I clicked on this thread to write the same thing. If only!


:nerd:


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I was a stronger person


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

I wish i could get a job


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I wish I was a fitter person.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I had more confidence.


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

I never had to worry about enough health coverage for the rest of my life.


Obamacare is BS.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I didn't have stomach issues.......ugh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I had more money.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

I wish I had "her"


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I wish we all met and have a huge awkward party.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I was more interesting. I'm so boring.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I wish my ear wasn't messed up from this cold.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I wasn't sick physically and mentally.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish it was Thursday so I didn't have to deal with Tuesday and Wednesday


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

I wish I had friends


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I was more positive.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I wish I was a punk rock girl with flowers in my hair .



Oh wait no I dont 
I wish I could do a punk rock girl wit or without flowers n her hair .


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

I wish I would never have a panic attack again. I miss driving


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish it was warmer out


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

I wish there was a cure for depression.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

slyfox said:


> I wish it was warmer out


I don't. Anxiety is easier to deal w/ when it's colder, but for my Mom's sake yea warmer is better


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

I wish I had $$$


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I wish I was attractive and I wish I could lose as lot of weight fast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

World domination


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I wish I could snap my fingers and lose about 15-20 pounds.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish life was better and happier for so many.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish it was Thursday already so I could relax some


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish my tv would stop playing games....ugh.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I was better at getting things done


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish someone wanted to spend time with me.


----------



## starsfire (May 11, 2015)

I wish and pray that i could be a good person.


----------



## NerdlySquared (Jul 18, 2015)

TryingMara said:


> I wish someone wanted to spend time with me.


I would, you are a wonderful person Mara  Please send me a line if you ever need someone to listen  :squeeze


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I wish I had a time machine.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I wish I had a river.....


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I had got more done today


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I was so scared of everything.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I had more energy


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish there wasn't a snow storm heading my way


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

I wish I wasn't so awkward and more brave


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I wish I could spend more time with my kids. I get them this weekend. I miss them & can't wait to see them.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I could steal her heart.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish the snow in my driveway would just disappear


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish I had someone to be spontaneous with. And to travel with.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

I wish I didn't have financial problems


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

I wish I had the power to heal


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

I wish I could just go on a long road trip with the ones that matters most to me


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I felt more motivation and had more energy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I knew if she was ok or not.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I had irl friends.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

I was a little bit taller


----------



## Pips (Feb 19, 2016)

I also wish I was a little taller.  2 more inches would be nice. But.. It's too late. :'(


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish all this rain water would go away.


----------



## LonelyGuy0 (Feb 1, 2016)

I wish autistic people weren't called retards and told to kill themselves.
I have autism btw.


----------



## LonelyGuy0 (Feb 1, 2016)

I wish someone would actually complement me.


----------



## Jodie94 (Mar 8, 2016)

LonelyGuy0 said:


> I wish autistic people weren't called retards and told to kill themselves.
> I have autism btw.


I wish so too and have autism as well. 
I wish I understood myself better.
I wish my brain didn't always second guess me on everything social and ability wise. 
I wish everyone on here could find mental/emotional peace indefinitely.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish I wasn't like this.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I didn't have to worry about money :sigh.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish I had off tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish my family treated each other better.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I was a better person and helped more people.


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

I wish I can control how I feel about stuff.


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

I wish I feel better about myself


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

I wish I had a beer. Or a boyfriend. Either one to ease my loneliness. 

That sounds lame, so I wish it weren't my true thoughts.


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

supes said:


> I wish I had a beer. Or a boyfriend. Either one to ease my loneliness.
> 
> That sounds lame, so I wish it weren't my true thoughts.


If it's something that could make you feel better then I believe it's not lame. :squeeze


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

daisywillowlilyrose said:


> If it's something that could make you feel better then I believe it's not lame. :squeeze


haha, thank you :grin2:


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I wish I didn't have numerous health problems


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I had irl friends.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

i wish could control my body temprature
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish I'd be floored by life in wonderful ways.


----------



## jxoxo (Jul 20, 2016)

I wish for every single human being to cooperate in saving our earth

Sent from my SM-G530H using Tapatalk


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I wish I could throw my useless sex drive into a garbage can.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I knew what was wrong with a friend of mine. Something is going on.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I wish I was working on computers for a living instead of cleaning a school.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish people were nicer......sigh.


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

I wish I had a million dollars. Also my crush would be my gf.


----------



## littleluna (Oct 1, 2016)

I wish I was better at drawing


----------



## glitterypat (Oct 27, 2016)

I wish I had a beautiful singing voice


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I wish I could learn faster, work better with getting over my fears. My automatic thoughts are so out of control and creating havoc in my life. I keep trying to work on controlling them but have a way to go....


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish I could find a better paying job and then tell my boss to **** off.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I wish I had someone to comfort me.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I wish I had someone to talk to every day


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish I had a travel buddy.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish it wasn't so cold and all the strays had happy homes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I had a local friend....sigh.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish things were different at work.



Kevin001 said:


> I wish I had a local friend....sigh.


:hug


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That all of these aches and pains would stop

That I was better at sticking to goals and getting things done


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish I had friends that were in similar situations and who wouldn't judge me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

TryingMara said:


> I wish I had friends that were in similar situations and who wouldn't judge me.


Same :squeeze


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish I had someone to go with.


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

I wish I could be with my daughter again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

TryingMara said:


> I wish I had someone to go with.


For a work function?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> For a work function?


Yeah, it's work related, but I don't know of anyone from my company that will be attending.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

i wish i could talk like normal ppl without my heart beating 140 times in one minute
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

TryingMara said:


> Yeah, it's work related, but I don't know of anyone from my company that will be attending.


Oh that sucks, you would feel much better anxiety wise if you had someone you knew there.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I could run away and live somewhere near the Atlantic ocean. Even if I was able to afford it someday soon I would feel bad about doing it. My dad can easily afford to move with me, but he says he is unwilling. We have no family in our area and he doesn't really have any close friends. He is 71 and if I moved that far away I would rarely see him. Wish he would at least consider, because it would give me more motivation to change my life around.

Anyway it is hopeless. It's not likely I would be able to turn my life around anytime soon where I could afford to move without being a burden on my dad. I'll have to work harder on finding ways to make money online so I can be less dependent on my current location.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I wish I was someplace where it is warm and sunny right now, preferably on the beach.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I wish

that things weren't so complicated.
that i was established in my career.
that i was my ideal weight.
that i was married.
that i had 2-3 real close friends outside of my sissa, family and the internet.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I was around positive people.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

I Wish it had never happened


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I wish....

that I had found Miss Right. And not Miss Right Now. But....lol, finding Miss Right Now was not, not a terrible thing either, ffs, I mean, we had a whole lot of fun. And....I'm OK being single right now. I'd rather be single right now than be with the wrong one.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I didn't fail so many of my goals


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish I had someone.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I wish I could forget about him the way he's forgotten about me.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish I could sing like that.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I could show people the light


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish I never had to go back.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> I wish I could show people the light


I like this 

I wish I could see the future, so I could plan things ahead of time to try and fix my life.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I wish everyone else just disappeared, or at least I got transported to an alternate universe where everyone disappeared, and I'm left to be all alone roaming the empty world and doing what I want in solitude and peace.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish an amazing opportunity would open up. I wish I could get a good night's sleep.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

LoneLioness said:


> I wish my boyfriend would let his hair grow long.


Really? I thought most girls hated guys with long hair lol. (In my experience)


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*

I wish I had at least one friend (or girl friend).


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish I had my own place.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I wish I could turn my feelings off.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I had positive people around me.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I wish I were tall with proportional body mass. Even by Filipino standards, I'm very short.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

i wish i wasnt so ****ing skinny
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I wish I could change my display name to _Alien Fiction_. I doubt the admin would allow that though.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish I was going on a tropical vacation with a significant other.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I wish I had 100 million dollars - it would need to keep rolling in too because the way I spend money even that would run out.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish we'd spend more time together.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I could get out of everything I need to do today


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I had perfect skin.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I wish I was brave.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

*Make a wish*

Wish for whatever you want. Who knows, maybe it will come true :grin2:

I wish for a well paying career that I love, a social life and no SA.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I wish I would get better. :sigh

(I'm not talking about my SA, I've accepted that.)


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I wish for more peace of mind and a few good local friends to hang out with.
Both seem like pipe dreams right now.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

if i tell u it won't come true


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I was stronger mentally, physically, and spiritually.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish things would turn around.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I wish I could just make this Sunday last indefinitely; only end it when I want to.


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

I wish for chicken 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

We have a thread for this already.....


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

I wish for happiness and peace, thats all i want


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

i wish i could understand math more easily


----------



## gamerguy13 (Oct 20, 2015)

I wish I had mutant powers like one of the X-men. Preferably Jean Grey or Storm.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I wish this negative thinking would go away

Screw this, I'm going to become a superhero with a cool mask and a cape.

*puts on cape and mask*

Sorry for the weirdness, I'm just trying to cope lol


----------



## taspay (Jul 26, 2017)

I wish I was done school so I could finally escape from this boring city.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

things like this weren't so sticky or took so very long to get through. but it's ok and it's sooo very worth it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I wasn't so timid.


----------



## LeCoffee (Aug 15, 2015)

I wish I could simply to go back to 8th grade year.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

I wish I could do a handstand


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish there was a clear-cut cure.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Today I wish I could go back in time with the knowledge I have now and just ****ing change my entire life. Ugh pain has made me pessimistic and pissed this morn. Life isn't fair.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish I had someone to spend these nice days with.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I wish I had a magic credit card that never ran out of money and could be used anywhere that accepted credit cards.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I wish that I no longer felt the need to make wishes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I was more confident.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I wish I wouldn't criticise my own personality as much


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I wish I didn't feel so hopeless.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I could sing to someone right now.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I wish I had energy and enthusiasm towards life.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I had perfect skin


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I wish I could escape from having to listen to my thoughts every once in a while


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

I wish I finally get a girlfriend


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

i wish i never existed


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I wish everyone disappeared and that I were the only person left in existence. I'd be free to roam around and watch buildings slowly crumble around me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish my family would make smarter decisions.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I wish I was on holiday abroad within Europe.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

For nothin!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

For a close friend.


----------

